

Knowledge. . . - DaGlobeDom

i wanna learn how to catch on to different web languages but not sure what direction to go in. Can anyone point me to the right direction to obtain this valuable info???
======
ColinWright
The first thing to learn is that when you join a site you should read around
for a bit to see what the conventions are, and learn to ask questions in a way
that is most likely to elicit an answer. The people here on Hacker News are
amazingly helpful, but you usually have to demonstrate that you have the
initiative and drive to learn stuff for yourself. Then they'll help you.

Have you done any searches? Have you read any of the submissions and threads?
Have you tried learning something and got stuck? Have you got a specific
project in mind?

Go, read, search, then come back and ask specific questions. Install Ruby and
Rails, or Python and Django, or something else mentioned here. Search for
those terms and see what else turns up and gets recommended.

Show that you are willing to put in time and make an effort.

See, I don't know what you want. I don't know what you know. I don't know what
you're trying to accomplish. And without that, I certainly don't know what to
recommend.

